# David Schmitt the Man!



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

David and I shared many moments. Funny thing the two of us were all each other needed.. as long as schmitt was their a third to our crew was unnecessary. One of my fondests memories was completing boxelder run, hike and a jog shuttle in 1 hour and 30 minutes. It could also be our first exploratory paddle down deer creek.. most of them are of schmitt and I just chilling at the river together..he def felt like a little brother to me. Schmitt stepped it up this spring by running metlako and even scored a successful d of loaf. I know he will be at every put in with me ready to run the schmitt.


----------



## overunder (Apr 8, 2010)

*A great man*

David was one of the most passionate, humble and enthusiastic paddlers that I have ever had the honor of boating with. Dave was so energetic that any conversation with him that turned to kayaking would pretty much leave you both shaking with excitement, ready to go to any lengths to find something to paddle. David was a great man and boater. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Not only was David one of the best kayakers I have been lucky enough to paddle with, but he was also one of the nicest people I have met. When I first met him he had just been skunked on bluegrass, but he still had a huge smile on his face. He was happy to be outside in a beautiful area with his friends.

On the hike out of boxelder I dropped my boat, and didn't have the energy to hike it up. Without a second thought David runs down, picks it up, and powers up the canyon. It was one of the most generous and impressive actions I have seen. I wish I could have paddled with you more Schmitt, we'll miss you.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Schmitt absolutely beasted the hike out of Boxelder carrying easily 2-3 times what he should have in terms of boats and gear. He didn't have something to prove or a chip on his shoulder. He was just making the best move for the group. Definitely sad I didn't have more time with him. 

Rest in peace Dave.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

My Deepest Respect to him and to all that knew him. RIP.


----------



## JBaker2 (Sep 7, 2009)

David was a Awesome guy, for all the years that I knew David he was the nicest guy to everyone, And he always had a huge smile not matter what happened. The best memories I have of David are the times we paddled together. He was like a big brother to me and showed me everything there is about kayaking,and also showed me how to do new tricks all the time. I know he will be with me at the put in every time and Love you Schmitty!!!!!!!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Well miss ya my brother. Thanks for teaching me what I know.


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

Schmitt we're I'm comin up there to pay respect the way you would want us to this week.. I love ya man and I wouldn't be where I am now with out your friendship.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Chase if you need place to stay my parents are going be putting up some boaters. We are going to run the schmitt this week in his honor ill give you a call Chase.


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm in touch with Jason already.. but call me and keep me posted on the plans i have a final tuesday afternoon and friday morning but I'm gonna see if i can change those plans..


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

If anybody has some good photos of David they would like to share with the family please email them to [email protected] 
Like I said above if people need a place to stay send me a message or something. All friends of David are invited


----------



## FCKC (Mar 28, 2011)

Met him just weeks ago at the Casper park and paddled all day... My prayers go out to all his family and friends... RIP


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. He will be truly missed!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Crossed path's with Dave a few times on the Poudre and Escalante. He was always friendly and smiling. Terrible news, and he was supposed to graduate yesterday..

I'm sorry to all his family and friends. Terrible.


----------



## JBaker2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Mike any boaters that can't stay at your parents are more then welcomed to stay at my place there is plenty of room.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm still in denial a little bit. I'm going to spend some time tomorrow gathering my thoughts and some photos and I will probably post something to my blog. Dave was a truly exceptional person. I wish I had had a chance to know him longer.


----------



## gnat (Apr 17, 2008)

caspermike said:


> David and I shared many moments. Funny thing the two of us were all each other needed.. as long as schmitt was their a third to our crew was unnecessary. One of my fondests memories was completing boxelder run, hike and a jog shuttle in 1 hour and 30 minutes. It could also be our first exploratory paddle down deer creek.. most of them are of schmitt and I just chilling at the river together..he def felt like a little brother to me. Schmitt stepped it up this spring by running metlako and even scored a successful d of loaf. I know he will be at every put in with me ready to run the schmitt.


Dave was never one to boast, so I'll do it for him. We've got a post up right now on our blog of Dave running Metlako. I'll always remember how excited he was afterward. He was also totally stoked after Skoonichuck and I loved how he hooted and hollered aftward. His joy of life was infectious.


----------



## gnat (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is how I'll always remember Dave-










Game for anything and lovin life.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds like the ceremony will most likely take place Thursday morning. If anybody would like to pay schmitt respect and need a place to stay. Just give me a holler. Great photo Natalie!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I would appreciate if you let us know when you find out Mike so I can get the day off.

On Saturday we ran Bailey and the entire run for some reason I kept thinking about Dave and the run we did at Baileyfest last year. After finding out after the run I'm glad that I was thinking about him.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

Condolences to friends and family. Really enjoyed David the few times I had a chance to boat with him. He will be missed.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I will try to get details up by today! I just bought a orange kingpin 6,2 on Saturday cause.schmitt lost his one year while surfing lunch counter. I'm pretty sure its the same boat I bought, was about to call him when I got the call. Really sad that it is schmitt who's gone...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I've seen schmitt seal launch a 30 foot railroad bridge!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

The church is still to be decided, but funeral for David will be Thursday morning at 10. Ill update when I know more details. Thanks everybody the for kind words. I know schmitts spirit lives on!


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

I wont be able to make it, finals week just got that much more frustrating. Ill be thinking about him Thursday morning.


----------



## joeoim (Jul 8, 2010)

David Charles Schmitt, 22, of Casper, died May 7, 2011, of a tragic accident at the War Memorial Stadium on the campus of the University of Wyoming.
He was born on May 24, 1988, in Grand Junction, CO, to Chuck and Susie Schmitt.
David and family lived in Scottsbluff and Kearney, Nebraska before settling in Casper in 2003. He was a 2007 graduate of Kelly Walsh High School where he excelled at cheering for his fellow students. He was a member of Student Council, National Honor Society and served as Student Body Vice-President. He was an active member in the community. David attained the rank of Eagle Scout in 2006.
Early in life, David developed a passion for water and would forever be surrounded by it. He began swimming at age 7 and while in high school, was voted Wyoming High School Swim Coaches Association Athlete of the Year and Wyoming Swimming Male Swimmer of the Year. He was a United States Swimming Scholastic All-American and was a 3-time Wyoming State champion in the 100 Butterfly and 200 Individual Medley.
David also lived to kayak. He could always be found at the Platte River play park in Casper sharing his love of playboating with others. He spent his summers chasing his dream of someday becoming a professional kayaker, seeking out rivers throughout the western U.S. and traveling to Canada. He was employed by Royal Gorge Rafting, Canon City, CO, as a safety boater and was a skilled water rescuer. Above all, David was a teacher, allowing others to explore their love of water, whether through teaching kids to swim or guiding rafters down a river.
David's love of water earned him a position on the University of Wyoming Men's Swimming and Diving Team where again he excelled at leadership. He was honored to have been team captain this past year and was very humbled to have been voted "Most Inspiring Cowboy" by his teammates for 3 years in a row. He loved his team and he loved being a cowboy. While attending the university, he was a member of the Student Athlete Advisory Council (SAAC), served as President and Co-Chaired the Mountain West Region. David was to have graduated with his B.S. in Geology on the morning of his death.
David was preceded in death by his grandfather, Harold Schmitt, and is survived by his parents, Chuck and Susie Schmitt, his brother Bob Schmitt and sister Julie Schmitt, all of Casper, his grandmother Jeanne (Bignell) Schmitt of Hemingford, NE, grandparents Bob and Aubin (Clarkson) Hutchison of Gunnison, CO, and numerous aunts, uncles, and cousins.
A Celebration of David's Life will be held Thursday, May 12, at 11:00 a.m., at First United Methodist Church in Casper. Visitation will be Wednesday evening, May 11, from 6:00 to 7:00 p.m. at Newcomers Funeral Home and Thursday at First United Methodist Church from 10:00 a.m. until service time.
In lieu of flowers, the family has set up a memorial in David's name, the David Schmitt Memorial Fund, in care of Newcomer Funeral Home, 710 E. Second Street, Casper, Wyoming, 82601.


----------



## gnat (Apr 17, 2008)

Is anyone up to do a group paddle at the whitewater park in Casper and maybe a memorial run down boxelder (or something else this weekend)?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm down for Saturday! Friday Thursday night....as much as possible!


----------



## gnat (Apr 17, 2008)

Leif and I plan to paddle after the service, but we need to leave to head back down ~3pm on Thursday. I would really like to do a creek run with everyone on Saturday (or Sunday)


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Have couple new ones you guys would like. One was a fav of David. 
I didn't get a chance to show him the other run but we were planning on running it this spring.


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm coming up Wednesday night and staying until Friday night or Saturday morning. I would love to pay my respects by running something Friday, and CWWP on Thursday after the service. I have to leave by 1030 on Saturday.


----------



## Rhodes (Nov 22, 2003)

I was lucky enough to paddle with David a few times. His passion for kayaking was contagious, always smiling. You will be missed...RIP


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

remember the good times with David! Made a video mainly for all the family and friends but i hope he would have liked it.

In Loving Memory of David Charles Schmitt on Vimeo
In Loving Memory of David Charles Schmitt the heart of the Casper kayaking community!


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Beautiful video, Mike. Really nice music selection.

My thoughts and best wishes are with David's family and friends today.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you everybody for the awsome comments about Dave, He will be missed by many!
Jason Baker, Chase Nobles and I went and partied our way down Deer Creek today to pay some respect to our buddy. IT Was SSSSOOOOO GGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDD.


----------



## BendKayak (May 15, 2011)

*One session with David*

I had the pleasure of paddling in the Casper Park with David this March. The water was freezing and the wind was blowing. He certainly didn't seem to notice, with a giant grin and a sense of home, he paddled amazingly. My thoughts are out to his long time friend and kayaking coach whom we met there. He was loyal and had not nothing but the best of words for you on our drive up from Laramie. I will post a video of the session asap, and we are saddened to hear this news. _-AT_


----------



## brandonschmit (May 24, 2005)

I haven't paddled in several years but would session with Dave every spring up in Casper. He was one of the nicest and most talented boaters that I've met. He was passionate about all that he did and it showed on the water. If it's any indication of his character, this news brought me to tears and I hadn't seen David in 4 years. My thoughts are with his family and friends…..


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

What a great time..

To follow up on what Mike is talkin about:

The Colorado Kayak Chronicle: David Schmitt Memorial Tribute


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

awsome write up chase.. you put it together really well. hopefully be seeing you for some other wyo classics.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Chase hit me up. Once I have enough strength in my shoulder I want to get in there. It should run for a while this year.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Luke it should be going during the rodeo.. hopefully big.. ill be down again..


----------

